# Palominos Summer vs Winter



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets see your palominos! Post 2 pictures (or more), one in the summer, and one in the winter, to show the difference in shading! 

I have a 9 month old palomino filly, I believe she is going to be darker in the summer when she sheds her coat, based on her really dark legs, face and butt. I also think she will have a lot of dapples! I am very excited to see her summer coat. 

So share your pally's!!! Here is Whisper (only have winter pics)


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is Chief:

First time I saw him Nov 2013:








Sept 2014:














Jan 2015:








Jun 2015:








Jul 2015:








Aug 2015:








Oct 2015:








Nov 2015:








Dec 2015:


----------

